# channillo.com - thoughts?



## KellInkston (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey, recently got into the http://channillo.com/ beta, it looks like an interesting idea for serialized literature but I wonder, will readers be okay with the subscription fee and will writers be okay with the exclusivity?

Take a look, what do you think?


----------



## stevesh (Mar 29, 2015)

Server not found.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 29, 2015)

Fixed!


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 29, 2015)

It looks interesting. I suspect that something like that may wind up working real well, I just don't know which it's going to be.


----------



## ppsage (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems unrealistically expensive to me. Twice as much, for unlimited access, as either a Rhapsody or an Amazon Prime account. I think operating a subscription service as an individual has more potential. Say a story or episode a month for twenty bucks a year. I followed this guy for a while, but I think he might work too cheap. Still, if he could knock each one out in about two days, that's around a hundred bucks a day and four grand a year. With growth potential if he sticks to it. I would worry that at channillo the return to the author will be very small and still up to them to promote, might as well get it all. Sort of an Amazon deal, a couple winners, out of thousands.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 30, 2015)

ppsage said:


> Seems unrealistically expensive to me. Twice as much, for unlimited access, as either a Rhapsody or an Amazon Prime account. I think operating a subscription service as an individual has more potential. Say a story or episode a month for twenty bucks a year. I followed this guy for a while, but I think he might work too cheap. Still, if he could knock each one out in about two days, that's around a hundred bucks a day and four grand a year. With growth potential if he sticks to it. I would worry that at channillo the return to the author will be very small and still up to them to promote, might as well get it all. Sort of an Amazon deal, a couple winners, out of thousands.



I feel close on that- I think they're asking for a lot, but it remains to be seen how willing they are to go with demand and push down their prices. Anyway I thought it was worth sharing considering it _could_ become a thing, but _probably won't_​.


----------

